# Men Cuddling with Malts



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There was a thread some time ago...it's been a while...let's see our tough burley men having some cuddle time with our fluffbutts :HistericalSmiley: 

Here's Peter and Kosmo:










Thanks for looking. :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena, that is cute! :wub: Kevin would kill me if I posted a pic of him cuddling with a Maltese online without his permission. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-you don't have to show his face. :HistericalSmiley: Peter knows I do it-ha!! :smrofl: 



> Gena, that is cute! :wub: Kevin would kill me if I posted a pic of him cuddling with a Maltese online without his permission. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

GENA! That pic is SO CUTE!!! Kosmo looks so comfy!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My two loves!!!! :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:wub: I especially love the second one where they are both passed out-too cute!!



> My two loves!!!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Alright fine, here's hubby with little Baby Sophie :wub: :wub: He picks her up and snuggles sometimes, so I caught it on film! 

[attachment=26862:hubbybaby.jpg]


Thanks for lookin at my babes!
Andrea


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is an old picture of Papa putting Cotton's Panties on.. :HistericalSmiley: 










With a House full of Boy's. He thought she needed panties. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think everyones seen these before, it's hubby & son.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Here is an old picture of Papa putting Cotton's Panties on.. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that is so funny! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

This is hubby trying to read his magazine!










Hubby and Deuce after work...









Deuce and my Nephew Zack


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Andrea! :aktion033: So cute!


> Alright fine, here's hubby with little Baby Sophie :wub: :wub: He picks her up and snuggles sometimes, so I caught it on film!
> 
> [attachment=26862:hubbybaby.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Alright fine, here's hubby with little Baby Sophie :wub: :wub: He picks her up and snuggles sometimes, so I caught it on film!
> 
> [attachment=26862:hubbybaby.jpg]
> 
> ...


I don't think that counts with the head chopped off :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL it does so! Gena said it does, huh huh huh huh Gena? Right?! LOL! Ok i'll secretly work on getting more photos later today. I'm headed to the city now and will take some photos since we're taking Abbie! 

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! I love these pics!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww

look at Kosmo with his daddy  so cute

I also loved all the other pictures of those cutie malts



nice thread...let me see if i can find a good one of my malts with big bro....they love him to death

kat


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

v.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

that's really cute!!! :wub: 



> v.[/B]


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Heres Hubby in the big doggie bed with our babies.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I love all these pics, they are so cute. I am sure there are some more out there???


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

[attachment=27427:Noelle_a...avid_SM1.jpg]

Here's David with Noelle ... one of the few times he's not saying "Noelle! No barking!" (Her latest 'trick' is barking at EVERYTHING.)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!! :wub: 



> [attachment=27427:Noelle_a...avid_SM1.jpg]
> 
> Here's David with Noelle ... one of the few times he's not saying "Noelle! No barking!" (Her latest 'trick' is barking at EVERYTHING.)[/B]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> (Her latest 'trick' is barking at EVERYTHING.)[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: she sure always reminded me of Snowy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

And all those men look soooooooooo MANLY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: That guy "Dirt" never came back to answer his thread.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I was thinking of that too-these threads should prove it if anything. I think the thought of a man being cuddly with a Malt, well, just doesn't cross their mind. It's not until they actually have one that they can't help but fall in love with them! :wub: 



> And all those men look soooooooooo MANLY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: That guy "Dirt" never came back to answer his thread.[/B]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Love all of the photos! My hubby would kill me if I posted one of him. LOL


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

[attachment=27504icture_10571_SM.jpg]

:wub:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha..
My brother was making the weirdest of faces.. He was being all lovey with my baby! :smilie_daumenpos:
Oh, and the tampolene's net just broke very recently due to my brothers friends going on and hanging on the net.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

The first time my hubby met Gracie at the breeders house. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, this picture thread is just too sweet.
Here is Cherie's cousin Greyson cuddling with Tchelsi. They met over this past Christmas and just totally fell in love with one another. Greyson is now in the Air Force; he joined in February. Aren't they sweet together?

[attachment=27570:tchelsi_..._greyson.jpg] [attachment=27571:tchelsi_...reyson_2.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So cute Heidi! He's very handsome!! :smilie_daumenpos: Tchelsi looks sweet there, as always! :wub: 



> Oh, this picture thread is just too sweet.
> Here is Cherie's cousin Greyson cuddling with Tchelsi. They met over this past Christmas and just totally fell in love with one another. Greyson is now in the Air Force; he joined in February. Aren't they sweet together?
> 
> [attachment=27570:tchelsi_..._greyson.jpg] [attachment=27571:tchelsi_...reyson_2.jpg][/B]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure I have at least one here of my husband Greg with our baby... Your pictures are great, guys!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and Bruce


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

All your men look so cute with all these adorable malts!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It's funny - when I started talking about getting a 3rd dog my ex kept saying NO and then we saw Izzy... and he turned to complete mush. He was never much for dressing dogs either but when we brought her home he started going through my store looking for stuff that would fit her so that he could dress her up. He always refferred to her as "the baby" and always wanted to carry her everywhere we went. He also started talking fluent babytalk and would hand feed her - It was hilarious to watch. Unfortunatley I don't have pics. 

Leslie


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

This one is probably the funniest pic of my hubby w/ Tuffy.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ozzy & Bob "resting" after lunch.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is one of the funniest and cutest pics I've ever seen!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a picture of my boyfriend with Lilly :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my boyfriend cuddling with luna - shes in the middle of licking him to death! Note - if asked I DID NOT post this photo :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is Maxi getting kissed by his daddy  Men are not that tough as they say.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no-I don't see the picture!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I finally got some pictures of my hubby snuggling with Jasmyne! He put her to sleep!










Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how sweet is that!!! :wub: :wub: 



> I finally got some pictures of my hubby snuggling with Jasmyne! He put her to sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

